# Tesla Accessories Black Friday Sale: Up to 50% Off and Get Free Shipping to the US (except Alaska & Hawaii)



## T Sportline (Jul 27, 2018)

*Save up to 50% Off on:*

TS5 21" Tesla Model Y Wheels (Set of 4)
TS5 21" Tesla Model Y Wheel & Tire Package
TS5 20x9.0" Front & Rear Tesla Model S Wheels (Set of 4)
TS5 20x9.0" Front & Rear Tesla Model S Wheel & Tire Package
TS5 20x9.0" Front & Rear Tesla Model S Wheel & Winter Tire Package
TSV 20x9.0" Front & Rear Tesla Model S Wheels (Set of 4)
TSV 20x9.0" Front & Rear Tesla Model S Wheel & Tire Package
TSV 20x9.0" Front & Rear Tesla Model S Wheel & Winter Tire Package
TSS 22" Tesla Model X Wheels (Set of 4)
TSS 22" Tesla Model X Wheel & Tire Package
TSV 22" Tesla Model X Wheels (Set of 4)
TSV 22" Tesla Model X Wheel & Tire Package
2012 - 2016 Tesla Model S Front Bumper Refresh
2016 - 2020 Tesla Model S Carbon Fiber Front Apron
2016 - 2020 Tesla Model S Carbon Fiber Rear Diffuser
2016 - 2019 Tesla Model S Carbon Fiber Seatback Set
2016 - 2020 Tesla Model X Carbon Fiber Side Skirts
2016 - 2020 Tesla Model X Carbon Fiber Spoiler
2016 - 2019 Tesla Model X Carbon Fiber Seatback Set
Tesla Model 3 Carbon Fiber Sport Trunk Spoiler
Tesla Model 3 Carbon Fiber Rear Diffuser
Tesla Model 3 & Y Aluminum Pedal Set
Leather Key Card Holder
Lug Nut Cover Sets
*PLUS FREE SHIPPING WITHIN UNITED STATES (EXCEPT ALASKA & HAWAII)!*




  






*Black Friday, November 26 ONLY, 10% OFF on:*

TST 18" Tesla Model 3 Wheels (Set of 4) in Satin Black
TST 18" Tesla Model 3 Wheel & Winter Tire Package in Satin Black
TST 20x8.5" Front & Rear Tesla Model 3 Wheels (Set of 4) in Satin Black
TST 20x8.5" Front & Rear Tesla Model 3 Wheel & Winter Tire Package in Satin Black
TSS 20x8.5" Front & Rear Tesla Model 3 Wheels (Set of 4) in Satin Black
TSS 20x8.5" Front & Rear Tesla Model 3 Wheel & Winter Tire Package in Satin Black


----------

